# Welcher 24" G-Sync Monitor?



## McTHawk (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem 24" Monitor mit G-Sync und 144Hz. 

Wer kennt den Acer Predator xb 241 und kann was dazu sagen?

Wer kann andere Modelle empfehlen?

Kann zur Not auch 27" sein.


----------



## Sebbi12392 (11. Juli 2016)

Ich hab nen AOC G2460PG und bin aktuell voll zufrieden. Der is günstig hat mit Kalibrierung gute Farben und kann auch noch 3d Vision 2 was ich ab und an nutze.


----------



## McTHawk (12. Juli 2016)

Ist denn der Acer Predator xb241h zu empfehlen?


----------



## hEAVENATOR (7. September 2016)

Ja, ich bin im Besitz dieses Monitors. Aktuell würde ich diesen Monitor nicht empfehlen, da es bei mir zu ein paar Problemen kommt.
Zu erwähnen ist auch das ich bisher nur im Besitz von Monitoren mit TN Panel war. Bis 144 HZ kann man sagen, dass die Farben gut dargestellt werden. (Persönliche Meinung). Beim übertakten des Monitors, der dies ja mit anbietet, wird das Bild ab 160 HZ (max. 180 HZ) nicht mehr mit Satten Farben dargestellt.  

Die Probleme die bei mir auftreten sind, sind folgende: 

G-sync greift bei mir nicht (getestet mit Nvidia G-sync Pendulum Demo), aber auch in Games aufgefallen, wenn V-sync selbstverständlich deaktiviert war.  
Im vergleich zwischen No-Sync und G-sync tritt Tearing auf und zwar exakt an den gleichen stellen. Bei V-sync kommt es zu keinem  Tearing. (Bezogen auf die Pendulum Demo)

2. Unter 144 HZ kann ich nicht spielen. 
 Stelle ich auf 60, 85, 100, 120, 120(ULMB) HZ und starte dann ein Spiel wird automatisch auf 144 HZ geswitcht (selbst bei 120 HZ mit ULMB, dies wird auto. deaktiviert). Ist der Monitor übertaktet auf 160, 170 o. 180 HZ switched er nicht auf 144 HZ, sondern auf die übertaktete HZ zahl. Sobald ich das spiel verlasse switched er zurück zu der gewünschten HZ Zahl die ich eig. im Spiel gerne gehabt hätte.

Ich habe das Gerät bereits eingeschickt und vor ein paar Tagen zurück erhalten. Der G-sync Chip und die Platine wurden ausgewechselt. Laut Acer läuft es, jedoch habe ich exakt die selben Probleme wie vorher. Im Bericht erwähnt ACER auch das es möglicherweise an einem instabilen System liegen könne. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich den Monitor dann mal bei einem Kollegen testen um dem auf den Grund zu gehen. Sollte diese Probleme tatsächlich von meinem System ausgehen, so würde ich diesen Monitor vermutlich schon empfehlen können. Allerdings spielt hier auch der Verwendungszweck eine Rolle.

Ich werde, sobald ich mehr in Erfahrung bringen konnte, hier Bericht erstatten.


Meine PC Specs können hier eingesehen werden: My PC Specs :: hEAVEN & Friends


----------



## JoM79 (7. September 2016)

Hört sich eher nach falschen Einstellungen im Treiber an.
Und warum ist Vsync selbstverständlich deaktiviert?
Das solltest du anlassen, sonst hast du über 144fps wieder tearing.

Zu den 144Hz:
Du wirst im Treiber maximale Bildwiederholrate aktiviert haben und nicht Anwendungsgestuert.

Hast du Gsync im Treiber aktiviert für Vollbild und Fenstermodus?

Btw, Gsync funktioniert nicht mit ULMB.


----------



## hEAVENATOR (8. September 2016)

Guten Abend, 

also soweit ich das weiß sollte V-sync bei Nutzung von G-Sync deaktiviert sein. Aktuell habe ich in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung V-Sync aktiviert, somit kommt es in der Pendulum Demo und auch in Games nicht mehr zu Tearing, aber woher weiß ich dann, ob G-sync auch funktioniert und das Tearing nicht einfach durch V-Sync behoben wird. Ich mein. 

Das ULMB nicht mit G-Sync ist mir klar ich wollte hierbei nur auf das andere Problem mit den HZ aufmerksam machen das dies nicht beibehalten wird. ULMB kann ich auch nicht aktivieren, solange G-Sync aktiv ist.

Derzeit ist G-Sync nur für den Vollbildmodus aktiviert, habe aber auch damals mit Fenster und Vollbildmodus keine anderen Ergebnisse erzielt.

Da ich aktuell nicht unter 144 HZ Anwendungen starten kann ist die Info, das hier, sofern V-Sync deaktiviert ist es wieder zu Tearing kommt sehr hilfreich, Danke. Würde schon mal eins klären

@
Zu den 144Hz:
Du wirst im Treiber maximale Bildwiederholrate aktiviert haben und nicht Anwendungsgestuert.


Danke, jetzt behält er auch die HZ unter 144 bei, selbst wenn ich Anwendungen starte.

Ich habe allerdings selbst bei 60 HZ Tearing, in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung habe ich V-Sync jetzt aber abgestellt, seit dem er die HZ beibehalten hat. Zudem wird in den spielen nicht auf 60 HZ gedrosselt durch G-Sync der Monitor behält aber die 60 HZ bei. Auch hier kommt es dennoch zu Tearing. (Auch hier ist es wieder egal, ob G-Sync nur für Vollbild o. für Fenster und Vollbild aktiv ist). 

Hast du evtl. dafür noch einen Rat parat?


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2016)

Vsync anmachen.
Das begrenzt die fps auf die eingestellten Hz.

Warum stellst du eigentlich 60Hz ein?


----------



## hEAVENATOR (8. September 2016)

Ging nur ums Testen, da du ja auch gemeint hast das es über bzw. ab 144 HZ wieder zu Tearing kommen kann o. kommt (ohne V-Sync)
Aber kann ich denn sicher sein, dass wenn ich V-Sync aktiviere, das G-Sync wirklich geht. Mich verwirrt es das ich trotz G-Sync auf V-Sync zurückgreifen muss und das selbst bei 60 HZ? Ich mein dann hätte ich mir auch keinen Monitor mit G-Sync kaufen müssen, da hätte es auch V-Sync beim alten gemacht, jedoch sind mir 60 HZ zu wenig, wenn man in den Genuss von 144 bzw. 180 HZ erstmal gekommen ist.

Mir fehlt ein wenig das Verständnis gerade, hoffe kannst das evtl. aus meiner Perspektive verstehen. Als eher unerfahrenen, wenns um G-Sync geht.


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2016)

Du stellst 144Hz, G-und Vsync ein und fertig.
Vsync sorgt nur dafür, dass deine fps auf die maximale Hertzzahl deines Monitors begrenzt wird.
Gsync ist dann immer aktiv.


----------



## hEAVENATOR (8. September 2016)

Vielen Dank nochmal, hast mir echt weitergeholfen und verzeih mir, falls ich dir ein paar Nerven geraubt habe um diese späte Uhrzeit auch noch anzumerken


----------



## JoM79 (8. September 2016)

Kein Problem.


----------



## DubZ (15. September 2017)

Im Treiber vsync nicht aktivieren sondern auf fast stellen. Sofern die fps über 144hz kommen würden gäbe es wieder input lag. Mit fast sync ist dieser geringer


----------



## roesti (15. September 2017)

@*hEAVENATOR*



> Aber kann ich denn sicher sein, dass wenn ich V-Sync aktiviere, das G-Sync wirklich geht.



Habe den selben Monitor, funktioniert tadellos. Es wurde ja bereits alles erwähnt (V-Sync im Treiber AN, G-Sync für Vollbild *und *Fenster AN (wichtig), V-Sync im Spiel *AUS*).
Überprüfen kannst Du das übrigens ganz einfach. Der Monitor hat im OSD eine Einstellung, mit der Du die *aktuelle Hertz-Anzahl anzeigen* kannst oben rechts (die Einstellung heißt *Akt.-Freq.-Nr*., wenn ich mich recht entsinne).

Wenn G-Sync läuft, ist diese *immer *mit den FPS (die Du ja separat Dir auch noch im Spiel irgendwo ausgeben solltest für den Test) identisch (wenn FPS zwischen 30 und 144).

Ansonsten wird dort immer die max. eingestellte Hertz-Zahl angezeigt, also bspw. 144Hz wenn V-Sync aus ist (oder V-Sync an. und Du mind. 144 FPS erreichst, ansonsten natürlich nur einen Teiler davon). Dies nochmal als Info.

Hier auch noch einmal ein Link zu den verschiedenen Einstellungen (Treiber, etc. - auch FastSync) und wie sie sich auswirken. Dort wird unter anderem auch erklärt, dass sich FastSync eben auch erst bei doppelter bzw. dreifacher FPS bezogen auf die Bildwiederholfrequenz lohnt, da sonst evtl. wieder Microstutter auftritt..

G-SYNC 101: Range  |  Blur Busters


----------



## 0ssi (15. September 2017)

DubZ schrieb:


> Im Treiber vsync nicht aktivieren .... Sofern die fps über 144hz kommen würden gäbe es wieder input lag.


Mit V-Sync gehen doch gar nicht mehr FPS als HZ also bei 144Hz kommt man nicht über 144FPS und wenn die G-Sync Range bis 144Hz geht wie kommt es dann zu Input Lag ?
Ist V-Sync auf einem G-Sync Monitor nicht nur ein Frame Limiter ? Mit Fast Sync hat man ja mehr FPS als HZ was eigentlich keinen Sinn macht und unnötig Strom verbraucht !


----------

